# Building a Gaming Rig PC Under 50-60k



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello Guys, this is my First post in the Digit Forum 


1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: *Future games like Crysis 3 , FIFA 13, Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 , Medal of honour: Warfighter etc* 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:*50k , if it can be upgraded and will be future proof for 3-4 years then can extend upto 60k*

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:*i dun't know in deep knowledge about overclocking, is it safe ?? or it will upgrade the components to its fullest extent.. *

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: *Win 7 Home Basic 32 bit I am having now. Is it capable of running under it ?*

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: *1TB will be sure and How much SSD Will be minimum required ?*

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:*I am having a monitor of Samsung 22'' screen Syncmaster*

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: *Keyboard,Mouse,Ups and Headphones,Dvd writer*

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: *In 10-15 days*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: *Yes, will be done by an assembler*

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:*I live in Dombivli,Thane,Maharashtra... If needed can buy from Online Only From Flipkart.com or Mostly Locally*

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: *I need an Nvidia graphic card only and an intel Processor.

Is i7 safe ?? or i5 is better
 Dun't have that knowlege in processors

And need an Beast Cabinet...

Just a reminder, it should be futureproof for running games for atleast 3-4 years.*


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 1, 2012)

What Intel processor and NVIDIA Graphic Card do you have ?
GTX 670 @ 27K
PHENOM 960T @ 7K
GIGABYTE GA970 UD3 @ 6.5K
GSKILL 4 GB RIPJAWS @ 1.5K
SEAGATE 1 TB HDD @ 5K
SEASONIC S12 620W @ 5K
NZXT SOURCE ELITE 210 @ 2.5K
ALTEC LANSING BXR1321 @ 1.5K
TOTAL @ 56K
The Above System is good for Ocing and Unlocking . IF you do not want to OC then replace these .
Intel Core I5 3450 @ 12K
Intel DH77KC @ 6.5K to 7K .


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 1, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> What Intel processor and NVIDIA Graphic Card do you have ?
> GTX 670 @ 27K
> PHENOM 960T @ 7K
> GIGABYTE GA970 UD3 @ 6.5K
> ...




Will this Configurations are Enough for Running the Games from now on till 3-4 years ?

 I am having Nvidia 8500GT and Pentium Dual core processor now.. at the moment


----------



## vkl (Jul 1, 2012)

@op
Any reason for nvidia gfx?

Overclocking rig:
Intel i5 2500k@12.5k
Asrock z77Extreme4@10k or ASUS ASUS P8Z77-VLX@11k
WD Caviar Blue 1 TB HDD @5k
SEASONIC S12 520W @ 3.9K 
MSI R7870 Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC@23k or Gigabyte AMD GV-R7870-OC@22k
G.Skill RipjawsX 4 GB RAM @1.5k
Corsair Carbide 400R @5k
CM Hyper 212 evo@2.1k
Total~63k

Non-overclocking rig
Intel i5 2400 @10.8k
Intel DH67CL @5.5k
WD Caviar Blue 1 TB HDD @5k
Corsair Force Series 3 120 GB SSD@ 7.7k
SEASONIC S12 520W @ 3.9K 
MSI R7870 Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC@23k or Gigabyte AMD GV-R7870-OC@22k
Corsair Value RAM 4 GB  @1.2k
Corsair Carbide 400R @5k
Total~61/62k


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 2, 2012)

vkl said:


> @op
> Any reason for nvidia gfx?
> 
> Overclocking rig:
> ...



Is overclocking safe ?

I am a fan of nvidia,so prefer using it..

And why not i7, for future proof ?


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 2, 2012)

vkl said:


> @op
> Any reason for nvidia gfx?
> 
> Overclocking rig:
> ...



is it safe overclocking ?

Want to run gamer at high seetings...

Fan of nvidia prefer to use it.


----------



## vkl (Jul 2, 2012)

@Abhishekrocked
Overclocking is safe when done properly.Overclocking these processors is quite easy.

At this time,in the price range of 15-23k,radeon cards offer better performance than nvidia counterparts.HD7870 is a very good card,overclocks well,provides good gaming performance at full hd.If you want nvidia gtx670,then you would have to spend around 30k on it.

i5 2500k is a very powerful processor.It can handle all day-to-day tasks and multi-threaded tasks smoothly.Its gaming performance is very good.
Unless you are more into heavily multi-threaded tasks like video rendering etc. you wont need i7 2600k.Also considering gaming performance there is almost no difference between i5 2500k and i7 2600k.Moreover an i7 2600k would overshoot your budget.At stock speed also i5 2500k provides decent performance.If you want more performance from it then you can always overclock it with help of an aftermarket cooler like cm hyper 212 evo.
For more responsiveness you can add an SSD to the system when you want.
SSD would make your system more responsive than anything.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 2, 2012)

*@ Abhishekrocked*

Up your budget and get the i5 2500k + gtx 670 combo. 

The best Gtx 670 out there - *Asus GTX670-DC2T-2GD5 @ 29.5k*

Another good option:

*MSI N670GTX-PM2D2GD5/OC @ 27.7k*

If you can shell this much amount then go for it mate. Else stick with a 7870 or 7850 based gpu.


----------



## Utkarsh Sharma (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey this one will be good.
1.Processor: Intel Core i5 2500k: 13k
2.Mobo: ASRock Z77 Extreme 4: 10k
3.RAM: Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600MHz: 1.7k
4.HDD: Seagate 500GB: 4k
5.SSD: OCZ Petrol 64GB: 5k
6.GPU: MSI R7770 2PMD1GD5/OC x2: 18k
7.PSU: Corsair GS 600: 4.5k
8.Cabinet: Cooler Master Elite 430: 2.5k
9.CPU cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO: 2k
Total: 60.7k
With this configuration you will be Xtremely future-proof. You will be able to overclock your CPU and GPU, whenever you need the extra perfomance. Happy gaming with your new rig. And I have suggested a 500GB HDD if you can extend your budget a bit more you can get a 1TB HDD or a 120GB SSD.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 2, 2012)

^^ Nope, cross firing lower end cards is not advisable for a high budget rig. Better to stick with a single gpu like 7870. The reason is that a single card is more consistent in performance and i doubt 7770cf can beat a single 7870 handsdown.

Sli and cf of higher end cards ( for amd, 7850 or higher) is recommended.


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 2, 2012)

I dunt want to crossfire any graphic card... So want to have only single care for better performance..

So which one is better ? Nvidia or hd radeon

Also need 8 gb ram...


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 2, 2012)

www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/148812-basic-information-regarding-graphic-cards-newbies.html


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 2, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/148812-basic-information-regarding-graphic-cards-newbies.html



Thanks for that information...

I can now believe that amd can give me that much same performance as nvidia..

So under 30k which graphic card is best ? I will not change it for 3 to 4 years.. It should run game at high settings.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 2, 2012)

At sub 30K price point, GTX 670 is the best choice. However, it is not possible even the highest end current generation cards like GTX 680 or HD 7970 to run games at high setting for 3 to 4 years. Obviously they'll be playable but in medium setting.


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 2, 2012)

Cilus said:


> At sub 30K price point, GTX 670 is the best choice. However, it is not possible even the highest end current generation cards like GTX 680 or HD 7970 to run games at high setting for 3 to 4 years. Obviously they'll be playable but in medium setting.




2-3 year it would run at high and then further years at med i can deal with that...

So i am going with Nvidia GTX670 then.....

Ok,then my fixed decision for the gaming rig is :


Intel i5-2500k

Nvidia GTX670

ASROCK Z77 EXTREME 4

8 GB Ram gskill

WD Cavier Blue 1 TB HDD

Corsair Force Series 3 120GB SSD



So now i am left with psu,heatsink,cabinet.....


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 2, 2012)

Seasonic S12-620 @ 5K 
Cooler master Hyper 212 evo @ 2.2k
Cabinet of your choice.


----------



## Thunder Emperor (Jul 2, 2012)

Abhishekrocked said:


> 2-3 year it would run at high and then further years at med i can deal with that...
> 
> So i am going with Nvidia GTX670 then.....
> 
> ...



The above components though good would take your budget way higher then wat you Originally planned. PSU+Cabinet+Heatsink would atleast come to a total of 10k extra.

Total would come to something around 75k to 80k!


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 3, 2012)

Thunder Emperor said:


> The above components though good would take your budget way higher then wat you Originally planned. PSU+Cabinet+Heatsink would atleast come to a total of 10k extra.
> 
> Total would come to something around 75k to 80k!




i am selling my current cpu.... So it will help in reducing the price to 60k..... And with some barganing and discount it can be lowered in the local shops...

My selling cpu config :

2gb ram
gigabyte mobo
nvidia geforce 8500GT
250 GB HDD
intel core 2 duo
And some other components in it will give me 7-8k discount....


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 3, 2012)

What is the processor , motherboard etc?


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 3, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> What is the processor , motherboard etc?




it is displayed in the above posts....

Seasonic S12-620 
Cooler master Hyper 212 evo 

i am going with...

The thing remains now is cabinet..


Shall i take a full tower or mid tower ?

Cabinet looks should be beast and beautiful having wire management...


Suggest please....


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 3, 2012)

What is your budget?
I prefer Full tower cabby


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 3, 2012)

Are you going to a party with your Cabinet ???
At 4.5K to 5K , Corsair Carbide 400R is the way to go .


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 3, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Are you going to a party with your Cabinet ???
> At 4.5K to 5K , Corsair Carbide 400R is the way to go .


 
ok then that suggested cab is good....


Time to buy now.......


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 3, 2012)

What GFX Card you Have Choosen ?


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 3, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> What GFX Card you Have Choosen ?



nvidia GTX670...

But still having confusion over HD RADEON 7870... Is it worth to put extra bucks at nvidia ?


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 3, 2012)

Abhishekrocked said:


> nvidia GTX670...
> 
> But still having confusion over HD RADEON 7870... Is it worth to put extra bucks at nvidia ?


I would rather suggest going with 7950 instead of GTX 670. It'll make your rig a bit more future proof although long-term future proofing is a myth!


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 4, 2012)

If purpose is solely gaming then GTX 670 is the one to go for.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 4, 2012)

Exactly, I also prefer GTX 670 over HD 7950 if the main purpose is gaming. Only if you're thinking of serious GPU computing then HD 7950 might have a ground against 670. Otherwise, GTX 670 is the way to go.


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 4, 2012)

If you choose to buy GTX 670 then prefer Gigabyte first.
Reference below
Seven Solid GeForce GTX 670s, But Three Stand Out : Seven GeForce GTX 670 Cards, Benchmarked And Reviewed


----------



## vickybat (Jul 4, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Exactly, I also prefer GTX 670 over HD 7950 if the main purpose is gaming. Only if you're thinking of serious GPU computing then HD 7950 might have a ground against 670. Otherwise, GTX 670 is the way to go.



I think apps supporting cuda will do fine with 670. It just falters in opencl apps showcasing compute. Cuda based compute tasks should be easy for the 670 to handle.

Tomshardware also shows compute apps with opencl codepath. There are lot of gpgpu based apps for cuda and *here* they are.

Most of them are lame, but there might be something useful. Lots of video editing apps are supported. 

Here's the cuda alternate of the luxmark benchmark toms uses.

Voxel Engine Development using NVIDIA CUDA

Blender GPU Benchmark | BlenderNation

*www.geeks3d.com/20100428/octane-render-cuda-accelerated-photorealistic-renderer/

I think 670 can do all these easily. So nvidia owners are not left completely outcold if they want general purpose computing due to the presence of cuda.


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 4, 2012)

nvidia GTX670.

Time to buy now....

Nvidia GTX670... Confirmed


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 4, 2012)

From where.


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 4, 2012)

Abhishekrocked said:


> nvidia GTX670.
> 
> Time to buy now....
> 
> Nvidia GTX670... Confirmed



Which GTX 670 ?


----------



## Utkarsh Sharma (Jul 4, 2012)

@vickybat Read this article first: HIS Radeon HD 7750 & HD 7770 CrossFire Review | techPowerUp
*Two HD 7770s perform almost equal to an HD 7950*


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 4, 2012)

It is better to get a Single RADEON HD 7870 than 2x HD 7770 .
HD 7870 = 22K
HD 7770 x 2 = 20.8K .


----------



## vickybat (Jul 4, 2012)

Utkarsh Sharma said:


> @vickybat Read this article first: HIS Radeon HD 7750 & HD 7770 CrossFire Review | techPowerUp
> *Two HD 7770s perform almost equal to an HD 7950*




You read the following:


Spoiler



*
Another important factor is that these setups have inherent problems of being multi-GPU. To begin with, they require two PCI-Express long slots on your system. They require to be optimized per application/game. AMD and NVIDIA do periodically give out Catalyst Application Profiles and NVIDIA SLI Profile updates that do the job, but you will sometimes find yourself in situations where the newly-launched you just installed isn't optimized for multi-GPU, leaving you to face performance issues till application profiles are out. *



If possible, try and analyze from the above why it isn't recommended to sli or crossfire upper entry level to lower midrange cards. 
Cards like  7850 & above are recommended from crossfire.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 5, 2012)

Also SLI or XFIRE mobos cost more.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 5, 2012)

Yep..
If op plans to sli/crossfire then he should get something lik GTX 680*2 or HD7950*2.
My opinion is to go for single card that fits his budget best as for here Asus GTX670-DC2T-2GD5 @ 29.5k


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 5, 2012)

I am going for Gigabyte GTX670... mostly but if it is not available then will go For Asus....



Sainatarajan said:


> Also SLI or XFIRE mobos cost more.



I am not in hurry for those SLI and Xfire....... 

After 2 or 3 years i will do that..


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 7, 2012)

Atlast Got the GIGABYTE GTX670.... From The Local Shop ... 

Beast Card it is..


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 7, 2012)

Abhishekrocked said:


> Atlast Got the GIGABYTE GTX670.... From The Local Shop ...
> 
> Beast Card it is..


Congrats... 
How much did you get it for?


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 7, 2012)

Abhishekrocked said:


> Atlast Got the GIGABYTE GTX670.... From The Local Shop ...
> 
> Beast Card it is..


Yes, I'm looking forward to buying a GTX 670 as well...
How much did the Gigabyte GTX 670 cost you locally??


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 15, 2012)

29k... Thou expensive a little bit.. But every penny worth investing in it and future proof...


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 22, 2012)

Posting my upgraded rigs pics soon.....


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 22, 2012)

What config you have bought.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 23, 2012)

@abhishekrocked:  congrats!!! post pics soon!!


----------



## jacktheripper101 (Jul 23, 2012)

hey guys im building a new rig this is the config

mobo: ASUS P8Z77-V LX LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard 

Processor: Intel Core i5 3550 Ivy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics

Ram: CORSAIR Vengeance 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 x 2

Cabinet: COOLER MASTER HAF 922 RC-922M-KKN1-GP Black Steel + Plastic and Mesh Bezel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

psu: CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE

GC: MSI R7850 Power Edition 2GD5/OC PCI Express GDDR5 Graphic Card 

HD:Kingston 64GB SSDNow V100 Series SV100S2/64G 2.5" SATA II Internal Solid State Drive SSD
im new to pc building i need some advice on the following
-where to buy this hardware in mumbai??
-is my conig good enough for high end gaming??


----------



## funskar (Jul 23, 2012)

Abhishekrocked said:


> Atlast Got the GIGABYTE GTX670.... From The Local Shop ...
> 
> Beast Card it is..



Congo
Btw zotac amp one is the best


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 24, 2012)

jacktheripper101 said:


> hey guys im building a new rig this is the config
> 
> mobo: ASUS P8Z77-V LX LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
> 
> ...



start a new thread..


----------

